# Slow Labor - do I need to be concerned?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My last preggo doe is playing an April Fool prank on me. (Just like her, too.) For a few hours last night I was sure she was going to kid anytime. This morning - nothing. And I didn't get a wink of sleep. :roll: 
She has been having contractions since about 11:00pm last night. It's been 9 1/2 hours and she's still having contractions, but never has actually started pushing. I went in a couple of times with a gloved finger and she is dilated, but I don't feel a kid.
What should I do? Is this too long for her to be in labor?


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the club. I have one that's been jerking me around for two weeks, ever since her first daughter delivered.

Can't help you with the 'should i do something' question, i wonder the same thing myself. I have been observing only b/c i worry that i will do something to make it worse. (it never worked out well when i tried to 'help' chicks out of the shell when i was a kid, i'm thinking this is the same) My dates tell me she's not due until later this month, her behavior and pregnancy signs say otherwise. My opinion is that if she isn't pushing hard and acting in distress then she is probably fine (yours and mine) and they are just having a long pre-labor. I remember with my 4th child i had ALOT of contractions (they called them Braxton-Hicks, i say otherwise) before the actual day of delivery, so maybe goats can have the same thing?

Maybe walking is good for encouraging labor in goats like it is for people?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't know anything about kidding goats, but I've been there for many foalings. There is a pre-labor phase for horses that happens about two weeks before foaling that often fools owners. The mare often looks like she's having contractions but she's not, the baby is just "dropping".
However once the cervix is dilated that is definitely labor. I might give a call to my vet and ask if I should be concerned. Also, does the doe seem to be in real distress? If so don't take the chance, call the vet. But I'm sure you know that.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

My Blacker was having contractions for about 8 hours before she started to push a little. She was already exhausted and we couldn't feel a kid in the birth canal either. Finally I couldn't stand it and we got busy, there was a kid butt first, couldn't get out, Blacker couldn't do it alone. We were way in there. (Well, one of us was) She got the back legs out and got the kid born, alive, and the other two followed quickly after that. This was Wednesday. They are all doing okay now. It was rough though. If it was me I would do something, get some help, that is a long time. I had help and I'm not convinced it would have turned out as well without it. I was hugging my goat while she bellowed in pain. 

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she's dilated and you know her contractions have been close together with no pushing from her, there may be a kid turned and preventing her from feeling the urge to push. Has her water broken?


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Just FYI, I had something similar in one of my FF's a couple weeks ago, but she was obviously in distress, actively pushing and nothing go on. I did feel inside and found a baby butt first, posted a question here on whether i should help or just call vet and meanwhile she delivered a still-born. (and two more live ones thank goodness) 

If i am reading your query correctly, your doe is not distressed, just taking a long time. I would worry about infection though b/c my personal experience has been every time someone puts their hand inside, be it me or the vet, there is infection. Just keep alert for a rise in temp


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I would go in and check to see if a kid is positioned wrong.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am no expert but it doesnt sound like active labor.
My doe was having contractions for AT LEAST 16 hrs before she started pushing and her water breaking. It was actually 28 hrs pre when she started contractions but they were very weak..stronger ones 16 hrs pre. When she started pushing and her water broke it was all normal. Hoof at 15-20 mins and the kid out in 45 mins...she just took a really long time in early labor. MAybe she is just taking a long time?

Edit: I think I missed the dilated part..opps.  
Yes definitely follow the advise given or see if someone can come out.
I hope all goes well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> If she's dilated and you know her contractions have been close together with no pushing from her, there may be a kid turned and preventing her from feeling the urge to push. Has her water broken?





> I would go in and check to see if a kid is positioned wrong.


 I agree... if she is dilated go in.... if a kid is in there wrong or dead... she might not get the urge to push..... When dilation is present ....that means.... the kids are on their way.....sometimes.. the kids may be tangled low in the uterus and that can also... be another reason ...she isn't pushing.... 
If she was closed.... I'd say ...she isn't quite there..... but it sounds like.. she is open....

Any discharge? water break?

If you can get someone over their... to look at her ...that may know more ...that would be good to do.....time is crucial..... :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks so very much, everyone! :grouphug: She kidded healthy twins late this morning. They were both positioned right, but the first one was large. I think that's one reason it took so long.
I'll post in Birth Announcements.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: Aww...congrats... glad it went well..... :thumb: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That's TERRIFIC! I am so glad it was okay. I am more than a little nervous right now. Good for you and mama too!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! :stars:


----------

